# FR: s'étaient jetées après qu'une d'elles eut exprimé



## totallylost202

_Deux adolescents s'étaient jetées d'une falaise après qu'une d'elles eut exprimé à plusieurs reprises ses intentions sur un blog._

Je pensais que _après que_ introduisait un temps d'antériorité vis-à-vis de la première partie de la phrase. Pourquoi y a-t-il donc le plus-que-parfait avec le l'antérieur passé? Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer? 

Merci!


----------



## quinoa

La construction de la phrase semble accumuler plusieurs points de vue. 
Cela ressemble à du discours indirect, donc la reprise d'une phrase originelle qui serait :
"Deux adolescentes se sont jetées après qu'une d'elles a exprimé ses intentions ..."
ou encore "après qu'elle avait exprimé ses intentions..."

On peut donc reconstruire :
(On a appris que) deux ados s'étaient jetées après que l'une d'elles avait exprimé ... ou encore "qu'elle eut exprimé".
Il me semble qu'à chaque fois l'antériorité est respectée.
Mais n'étant pas  aussi sûr de moi qu'on pourrait le supposer, d'autres avis seraient les bienvenus.


----------



## janpol

oui, je pense aussi à une antériorité par rapport à un 3è verbe.


----------



## Wyn

Bonne année à tous,

TotallyLost 202,vous avez raison.  La phrase est, a mon avis, incorrect pour plusieurs raisons Evidemment, comme vous avez dit, la subordonnée de temps introduite par « après que » doit exprimer l'antériorité.​ 
Ici vous avez deux temps qui non seulement exprime la simultanéité mais aussi qui sont un plus-que-parfait et un passé antérieur. ( c'est ridicule , a mon avis.)​ 
Si on décide de conserver le passé antérieur « elle eut exprimé » dans la proposition subordonnée de temps il faut employer le passé simple dans la proposition principale. ( le passé antérieur est le temps antérieur au passé simple.)​ 
« Deux adolescents se jetèrent d'une falaise après qu'une d'elles eut exprimé ses intentions sur un blog. » 

Je suis sûr que la grammaire est correct mais peut-être est-elle trop littéraire? Laissons employer comme « quinoa » le passé composé dans la principale :  « Deux adolescents se sont jetées d'une falaise » 

Maintenant il faut employer le temps antérieur au passé composé Dans une subordonnée de temps, le temps correct est vraiment le passé surcomposé « elle a eu exprimé »​ 
Deux adolescents se sont jetées d'une falaise après qu'une d'elle a eu exprimé ses intentions sur un blog.  (C'est une occasion où l'on emploie le passé surcomposé.) 

Si on exprime cette histoire en employant le présent historique peut-être écrirait-on​ 
Deux adolescents se jettent d'une falaise après qu'une d'elles a exprimé ses intentions sur un blog.​ 
Le subordonnée de temps introduite par après que exige un temps antérieur au temps exprimé par la principale!!!

Wyn​


----------



## itka

Je suis désolée de vous contredire, wyn, mais la phrase citée au début est parfaitement correcte en français. 
_Deux adolescent*e*s s'étaient jetées d'une falaise après qu'une d'elles eut exprimé à plusieurs reprises ses intentions sur un blog._


----------



## Wyn

Dear itka,
I' sorry but must disagree with you strongly. 
According to French Grammar rules
" apres que" in a clause of time *MUST* 
express anteriority with the main clause 
and that the combination of clasuses must 
be adhered to, namely 
passé simple- passé antérieur, 
présent- passé composé, i
mparfait - plus-que-parfait, 
futur-future antérieur. 
conditionnel-conditionnel antérieur. 
passé compoé- passé surcomposé.

How can a passé antérieur express anteriority
to a plus-que-parfait they represent the SAME TIME, 
the passé anterieur expresses anteriotity to a passé simple 
and a plus-que-parfait an anteriority with an imparfait. 
They both represent anteriority with respect to a past tme
 and hence represent the Same Time. 
This may be journalistic language but I'm sure 
that it is NOT grammatically correct. 
Do you accept that (by its very meaning) *après que* must express *anteriority* with the main clause or not?
Wyn


----------



## hlafor

_Bonjour!!!!!_

Il faudrait ceci...

_Deux adolescent*e*s s'étaient jetées d'une falaise après qu'une d'elles eût exprimé à plusieurs reprises ses intentions sur un blog._

_Eut avec accent peut etre autre , i.e être cond. Passé 2eme forme_


----------



## janpol

"eut exprimé" est correct, "eût exprimé" est incorrect qu'on l'appelle "cond passé 2è forme ou PQP du subj.


----------



## hlafor

Et Pourquoi?...


----------



## quinoa

Il me semble que si on accepte "eût exprimé", conditonnel 2ème forme, on doit admettre "aurait exprimé". Ce qui doit être possible mais change totalement le point de vue et l'intention de l'énonciateur.
"Deux ados se sont jetées ... après que l'une d'elles aurait exprimé ...", cela vous semble-t-il possible?


----------



## janpol

1°) le conditionnel : aucune hypothèse n'est exprimée dans cette phrase. L'une des 2 ados a VRAIMENT exprimé son intention
2°) le subjonctif : il est incorrect après "après que" (cf les fils a ce sujet) car on ne peut pas en même temps affirmer la réalité d'un événement passé et douter de cette réalité, pas de doute, donc
Enfin, cest l'indicatif qui est le mode des réalités.

Craignant fort les ennuis, les journalistes ont pour principe de vérifier les infos qu'ils glanent.
sur un blog : facilement vérifiable... par tout le monde 
à plusieurs reprises" qui plus est.
Dans le cas contraire, l'info aurait sans doute été donnée autrement :
_On a appris que deux adolescents s'étaient jetées d'une falaise. L'une d'elles aurait exprimé à plusieurs reprises ses intentions sur un blog._
_"on a appris" car, comme l'a dit Quinoa, on est sans doute dans_ du discours rapporté (dommage qu'on n'ait pas ce qui précède)


----------



## hlafor

_Vraiment, Janpol ? Je respecte votre foi dans le métier de journalisme et, plus important encore, votre capacité à reconstruire leurs phrases. Et, par crainte d’être mésinterprété, j’ajoute tout de suite que je suis sérieux. Car, je compte sur ceci pour vous demander de réfléchir à nouveau sur l’intention de l’auteur qui a écrit cette phrase. Rappelez-vous que le conditionnel passé (deuxième forme) est utilisé parfois pour exprimer l’antériorité. Le journaliste voudrait-il exprimer un doute ici ? Si  oui, la phrase proposée est__-elle incorrecte ? Pourquoi ?_

_Deux adolescent*e*s s'étaient jetées d'une falaise après qu'une d'elles eût exprimé à plusieurs reprises ses intentions sur un blog._


----------



## janpol

_"Je respecte votre foi dans le métier de journalisme et, plus important encore, votre capacité à reconstruire leurs phrases"_
_la foi ? juste la certitude que les journalistes détestent les procès_
_ma capacité à reconstruire leurs phrases ? j'ai juste repris (car j'ai pensé qu'il avait  raison ) la formulation proposée par Quinoa. (remonter ce fil). Le cond.  est là pour dire que je pense qu'il y a un indicatif  dans la phrase de départ;_


----------



## hlafor

Bon, ok Janpol et merci.  Je m’excuse.

Je crois (et je peux bien avoir tort) que ce que ce journaliste hypothétique voulait exprimer ici est :
 dans un premier temps :
_Deux adolescent*e*s se seraient jetées d'une falaise après qu'une d'elles ….._
_Dans un second :_
_Et s’est dit : Oui, en fait, elles s’étaient jetées… mais on n’a encore pas pu vérifier l’hypothèse qu’une d’entre elles ait exprimé… ses intentions sur…_


----------



## itka

> Do you accept that (by its very meaning) *après que* must express *anteriority* with the main clause or not?


Ce n'est pas l'antériorité qui est en cause ici. Ton raisonnement est correct lorsque tu dis :


> « Deux adolescentes se sont jetées d'une falaise »​
> Maintenant il faut employer le temps antérieur au passé composé
> Dans une subordonnée de temps, le temps correct est vraiment le passé surcomposé « elle a eu exprimé »​
> Deux adolescentes se sont jetées d'une falaise après qu'une d'elle a eu exprimé ses intentions sur un blog.​


Certes...seulement... Nombre de francophones n'emploient _*jamais*_ les temps surcomposés, si même ils les connaissent... (tu peux lire à ce sujet de nombreux fils qui en ont traité sur WR) et même moi, qui parle un français "du sud", qui les emploie, les aime et les défends, je ne le ferais pas ici, en raison de la lourdeur insupportable de la phrase obtenue.
"Après que" est déjà difficile d'emploi dans une phrase simple, mais si on devait la faire suivre d'un temps surcomposé... personne ne pourrait l'employer... 
Dans la grande majorité des cas, cette locution est remplacé par "après + substantif" mais ici, ce n'est guère possible. Alors que faire ?
*En pareil cas, on "simplifie" le passé surcomposé en choisissant le temps simple le plus approprié. *

Si tu cherches un peu sur le forum, tu en trouveras de nombreux exemples. Bien peu de francophones acceptent même l'idée que les temps surcomposés _existent_ et ne veulent les employer à aucun prix ! 

Il faut bien admettre dès lors, que la phrase proposée est correcte et qu'il n'y a pas d'autre moyen d'exprimer cette idée, sauf à réformer le français et les francophones !


----------



## Maître Capello

Quelques remarques… Tout d'abord, _après que_ est *le plus souvent* suivi d'un temps antérieur au temps de la principale, *mais pas toujours* ! En outre, lorsqu'il l'est, ce temps n'est *pas forcément* le temps composé de celui de la principale, comme supposé par Quinoa.

Or, dans le cas qui nous occupe, la principale étant au plus-que-parfait, elle est vraisemblablement elle-même antérieure à un autre événement ou un autre moment donné par le contexte que TotallyLost ne nous a pas fourni. Ainsi donc, pour le temps de la subordonnée, comme on n'emploie guère les temps surcomposés à l'écrit ainsi que l'a expliqué Itka, on emploiera à la place un temps composé tel que le plus-que-parfait ou le passé antérieur.

Quant à la question de l'éventuel conditionnel passé II, on peut facilement l'écarter au vu du sens, comme proposé par Quinoa et Janpol. Il est en effet raisonnable de penser qu'il ne s'agit pas ici d'un conditionnel conjectural (= _reportedly_), mais au contraire d'une affirmation.

En bref, la phrase proposée est parfaitement correcte (le _e_ de _adolescentes_ mis à part) et, au lieu du passé antérieur, on aurait pu aussi employer un plus-que-parfait.

_Deux adolescentes *s'étaient jetées* d'une falaise après qu'une d'elles *eut exprimé* __à plusieurs reprises ses intentions sur un blog. __
Deux adolescentes *s'étaient jetées* d'une falaise après qu'une d'elles *avait exprimé* à __plusieurs reprises ses intentions sur un blog. _


----------



## hlafor

Bonjour,

Est-il irraisonnable de penser qu'il pourrait s’agir d'un conditionnel conjectural ?


----------



## Maître Capello

hlafor said:


> Est-il irraisonnable de penser qu'il pourrait s’agir d'un conditionnel conjectural ?


Ce n'est pas impossible, mais hautement improbable et ce d'autant plus qu'il est extrêmement rare d'employer la 2nde forme du conditionnel passé pour exprimer la conjecture.


----------



## itka

> Tout d'abord, _après que_ est *le plus souvent* suivi d'un temps antérieur au temps de la principale, *mais pas toujours* !


En effet ! J'ai oublié de le préciser plus haut, ce n'est pas une obligation. L'emploi de "après" suffit à exprimer cette idée, sans que le temps du verbe ne marque nécessairement l'antériorité :
exemple :
_"J'ai ouvert la fenêtre après que tu t'es couché."_

Pour ce qui est du conditionnel, je partage aussi l'avis de MC, quinoa et Janpol, et je pense qu'il est hautement improbable.


----------



## hlafor

Merci pour toutes les réponses mais l’expérience me conduit à ceci :
 
Seul l'auteur de la phrase le sait. Il faudrait le contexte comme certains l'ont suggéré. Si, en fait, c’est ce que l’auteur voulait exprimer, la phrase avec le conditionnel passé II serait correcte. Chacun s’imagine en effet ou voudrait que l’auteur, comme lui, pense. Ce n’est pas  toujours le cas. 
 
Merci


----------



## janpol

Sans vouloir absolument que l'auteur pense comme soi-même, on peut tout de même imaginer qu'il  connaît la valeur des temps et des modes et qu'il a écrit "eut" parce qu'il voulait écrire "eut".


----------



## hlafor

Janpol, Je suis parfaitement d'accord!!!!!!


----------



## Wyn

Bonjour à tous,
Moi, J’apprends français en employant des grammaires 
écrites par des français et j’essaie de suivre les règles 
de la grammaire de la belle langue.
Selon toutes les grammaires que j’ai lues la règle pour
l’usage d’ « après que » donnent les mêmes conseils.
Par exemple 
La Grammaire du Français de la Sorbonne
« Après que » insiste sur l’antériorité proche ou lointain. »

On ne parle pas ici d’une subordonnée quelconque , 
mais d'une subordonnée de temps où la concordance
de temps est sacrée.

On peut dire en anglais
« Two adolescents had thrown themselves over a cliff 
after one of them had expressed her intentions in a blog.

Je comprends la difficulté – dés qu’on emploie un plus-que-parfait dans la principale 
« Deux adolescent s’étaient jetées d’une falaise » 
il est difficile, *voir impossible*, de mettre le verbe
dans la subordonnée de temps introduite par « après que ».
pour exprimé l’antétiorité. 

Le passé antérieur (qui n’existe pas en anglais) n’est pas 
plus antérieur que le plus-que-parfait, la différence est 
seulement que le passé antérieur exprime l’antériorité 
au passé simple et dans une subordonnée de temps - 
le plus- que parfait exprime l’antériorité à l’imparfait, mais ni l’un ni l’autre est le plus antérieur.
Un journaliste a écrit que deux adolescents s’étaient jetées d’une falaise …… Voila, pour moi, le problème – 
je ne sais pas comment suivre le règle pour exprimer 
l’antériorité et moi j’éviterais de l’écrire. 
À mon avis c’est mieux dire

Un journaliste a écrit que deux adolescents se jetèrent d’une falaise après qu’une d’elles eut exprimé ses intensions sur un blog.

A journalist wrote that two adolescents THREW themselves over a cliff after one of them HAD EXPRESSED her intentions in a blog.

Je ne sais pas pourquoi certains parlent de "*eût exprimé"* – ce n’est pas de conditionnel antérieur mais *le plus –que-parfait du subjonctif* et la conjonction de temps « après que » ne prend jamais le subjonctif, bien que plusieurs Français fassent cette erreur.
*Elle eut exprimé = le passé antérieur* Elle *eût exprimé = le plus-que parfait du subjonctif`*
Merci à tous.
Wyn


----------



## Maître Capello

Wyn said:


> On ne parle pas ici d’une subordonnée quelconque, mais d'une subordonnée de temps où la concordance de temps est sacrée.


Il ne faut pas croire que la règle générale soit absolue !  La concordance des temps *n'*est *pas* sacrée…





> Un journaliste a écrit que deux adolescents s’étaient jetées d’une falaise …… Voila, pour moi, le problème – je ne sais pas comment suivre le règle pour exprimer l’antériorité et moi j’éviterais de l’écrire. À mon avis c’est mieux dire
> Un journaliste a écrit que deux adolescents se jetèrent d’une falaise après qu’une d’elles eut exprimé ses intensions sur un blog.
> A journalist wrote that two adolescents THREW themselves over a cliff after one of them HAD EXPRESSED her intentions in a blog.


Peu importe ce que *tu* aurais écrit. Il se trouve que l'auteur, vraisemblablement francophone, a écrit la phrase ainsi et qu'elle est *parfaitement **correcte*. Comme expliqué précédemment, le plus-que-parfait est à la fois nécessaire et naturel pour marquer l'antériorité par rapport à un autre fait…





> Je ne sais pas pourquoi certains parlent de "*eût exprimé"* – ce n’est pas de conditionnel antérieur mais *le plus –que-parfait du subjonctif* et la conjonction de temps « après que » ne prend jamais le subjonctif, bien que plusieurs Français fassent cette erreur.* Elle eut exprimé = le passé antérieur* Elle *eût exprimé = le plus-que parfait du subjonctif`*


Nous sommes au courant, figure-toi !  Mais il se trouve que le conditionnel passé II se conjugue *exactement* comme le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif… Quoi qu'il en soit, comme expliqué ci-avant, d'une part le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif serait faux et le conditionnel passé II extrêmement peu probable, d'autre part l'auteur n'a lui mis strictement aucun accent circonflexe ; il n'y a donc aucune raison d'en rajouter un artificiellement et cette question-là est un faux problème !


----------



## quinoa

Tout à fait d'accord avec maître Capello, l'auteur francophone sait parler français, et de prime abord, ce qu'il dit est correct ou envisageable.
L'intérêt est maintenant de dénouer les fils de tout ce qui régit régles grammaticales et usage pour essayer de comprendre ce qui rend possible un énoncé de la sorte.
Si tout langage obéit à un certain nombre de règles grammaticales, toute grammaire obéit à des besoins d'usage... et le serpent se mord la queue.
Et c'est bien parce que ce n'est pas si simple que nous nous cassons la tête. 

Bonne année à tous.


----------



## itka

Bien d'accord aussi avec Maître Capello et quinoa.
Il faut savoir utiliser les livres de grammaire et il faut savoir aller un peu au-delà des règles, forcément plus rigides que la langue elle-même.

Bonne année 2010 à tout le monde.


----------

